# 10% Tuesdays at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (14/1/20)

Tuesdays are lekker at the Sirs. Get 10% off online from 9am to 5pm today the 14th Jan 2020. Real deals are the ones you get to choose. Use coupon code: TUESDAY10 on checkout and save!!!!



www.sirvape.co.za


----------

